# Tothill services



## Deleted member 78086 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi all
I am a new member and my partner and I have had our motorhome since April and have mostly wild camped so far.  My question to all of you much more experienced wild campers is about staying overnight at Tothill Services, Newbury.  I can see it is on the POI map.  I was wondering if there is a best place to park up here so as not to annoy or get in the way of resting lorry drivers.  Any advice would be gratefully received!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## TJBi (Aug 23, 2018)

CathyP said:


> Hi all
> I am a new member and my partner and I have had our motorhome since April and have mostly wild camped so far.  My question to all of you much more experienced wild campers is about staying overnight at Tothill Services, Newbury.  I can see it is on the POI map.  I was wondering if there is a best place to park up here so as not to annoy or get in the way of resting lorry drivers.  Any advice would be gratefully received!  Thank you in advance!



Can't comment re Tothill Services, but there are a few other good POIs in the area, though you do have to drive a few miles along sometimes narrow roads to get to them.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 23, 2018)

You'll see when you get there, there are lorry lanes for parking and others park up by the kerb, park where you like really or more so where there is space!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 78086 (Aug 24, 2018)

Perfect thank you Yeoblade!  

Hi and thank you, Izwozral.

Yes I have seen that there are a handful of small POIs in the area, TJBi.  My partner is still a bit reluctant to squeeze down narrow lanes.  No doubt we will get braver in time!


----------



## Deleted member 78086 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi again.  I just thought that I would report that Tothill services was surprisingly peaceful.  :sleep-027:


----------



## tony (Aug 30, 2018)

CathyP said:


> Hi again.  I just thought that I would report that Tothill services was surprisingly peaceful.  :sleep-027:



hi cathy & welcome.
nice to get first hand knowledge about a poi.
is tothill free ?

 tony


----------



## Deleted member 78086 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Tony

Yes it appears to be.  We saw no signs about payment. It seems to be a lorry park mainly.  A few lorries came and went during the time we were there, but many stayed overnight.  Also various other vans and motorhomes stayed overnight. Go past the garage and bear around to the right.  The area is sheltered by trees although there are also some parking spaces near the Starbucks which are just beyond the trees and near the exit of the lorry park. If you want to drive right through on a recce before parking, you can then go round the roundabout immediately outside and go back through the lorry park without having to leave the services area, unlike most services where you are spat back out onto the main road.


----------



## tony (Aug 31, 2018)

*toyhill*

hi cathy thank you for that.
we will be going down the A34 to portsmouth in october, it would be a handy overnight stop & to fuel up.
we use the narrow roads a good bit in time ye will get to do them.
a good plan is to follow them on google street view before ye go.
happy motoring
 tony


----------



## mickymost (Aug 31, 2018)

tony said:


> hi cathy thank you for that.
> we will be going down the A34 to portsmouth in october, it would be a handy overnight stop & to fuel up.
> we use the narrow roads a good bit in time ye will get to do them.
> a good plan is to follow them on google street view before ye go.
> ...



Yes google street view is very handy to prevent one going down a road one is not happy with!

Michael


----------



## tony (Nov 3, 2018)

*tothill*

we stayed at tothill services on a saturday night. it was pretty quiet with plenty of spaces.
on our way back we stayed on a tuesday night & found it a lot busier.
it looks like the week end is the quietest.
there was no charge.
  tony


----------

